# Forum Home Renovation Leadlight  Would anyone like to make me two small leadlight windows? i'll pay.

## AlexGirl

Hello Crafty People! 
I need to replace two panel windows and would love it if some lead light enthusiast would make them for me. I am not too fussed about the design, maybe just something abstract and not too detailed with three or so colours.
I am aware of two places in Melbourne that i can have these done, but I like the idea of a hobbyist rather than a professional adding to the charm of my home.
If you are creative and would like to make some money from your hobby, please pm me or respond here.
Ideally, I would like to have these done by the end of November, but am flexible. Actually, I am pretty flexible about the glass too, so your ideas about design, etc would be well regarded.
Thank you so much,
Alex

----------


## BaysideNana

If I lived closer and timing was different I might be able to help but wondering if you have checked for recycled windows in your area?   Sometimes people will pull them out of old house (shock, horror) during a reno, places to look would be eBay, Gumtree, TradingPost, Freecycle, etc etc and post some wanted ads anywhere and everywhere.   
One option if you can't find anyone to make them for you is to fit ordinary float glass and use the fake stick-on leadlight.  Sometimes this stick-on leadlight is better in that you don't have to worry about joints being 100% watertight.  I don't have time to look for designs atm, but guess there should be heaps online, also look for patchwork block designs.  It's really not hard to do yourself if you have somewhere to setup and not have to packup until the project is completed.  Tools are readily available and not hellishly expensive and you'd have them for the next project.  Check YouTube for DIY instructions.  When choosing your design try and select one with continuous flowing lines which make the job a whole lot easier, rather than terminating lines which have more joins and are more prone to leakage specially if the panels are open to the weather.   
I'm not familiar with your area but if there are any craft markets/stalls/stores/etc leadlighters often sell pieces there and quite often will take on commissioned work, even the local glaziers might tell you who buys coloured glass from them, maybe some of their staff do it as a second job or hobby.   
Sorry, can't help much more than that but keep asking and looking and I'm sure you'll find something.  Good luck, please post photos when it's all completed.   :Yippee:

----------


## AlexGirl

Thanks Baysidenana,
All very helpful information. As I am currently renovating, I don't have the time to do the glass work myself, but it all looks pretty interesting to have a try at later on. Was just thinking some hobbyist might like to make some extra money for Christmas, but if I can't find anyone that would like the job I will arrange it through one of the professionals here in Melbourne.
Thanks again for taking the time to offer your advice.
I wish I had a Bayside Nana.
xx

----------


## BaysideNana

Fully understand your timing problem, and your idea to get a hobbyist involved is a great idea and could be a win-win situation for both of you.  You never know someone might come along.  When you do get time to give it a go yourself, make a few small hanging mobiles, they aren't too big for starter projects and you can hang them in a window or somewhere the sun will catch them as they twist and turn.  Some strong (clear) fishing line and a swivel are best for hanging.  Another good place to hang something like this is over a stairwell, if you have one.   
Have you looked on eBay?  just had a quick look and there's some lovely window/door panels, might be another option for you?  Sometimes a recycle yard or Op shop have old windows that people have turfed out, often the leadlight is in good condition but the timber frame has rotted and you can remove the leadlight and fit into a new window frame.   
I was thinking about you this arvo!~!   Found a very interesting house that I was inspecting with an RE agent and it has a couple of porthole windows which would be absolutely perfect for a suncatcher leadlight panel...one in the main bedroom faces east and is quite high (cathedral ceilings) and my long term plan will be to make a circular leadlight piece to hang behind the clear glass, a blue wren comes to mind and I think that would be perfect to see first thing in the morning with the sun streaming through.  There are another two similar windows, these both face north so lots of opportunities although like your reno, there are more things needing attention before the leadlight.  Suppose the best description of the house would be...quirky and extremely interesting.  Not a regular house by any means, just have to keep everything crossed right now that all the ducks line up!!  :Eek:  
Good luck with your reno, exciting isn't it?  Thanks for your lovely comment, unfortunately my family don't share your thoughts but that's their problem.     :Rolleyes:

----------


## David.Elliott

Hey Alex,
Found these today and thought of you, any good to you?
happy to buy, pack and send from WA if that helps...

----------

